# Best Foods for Diabetes Control?



## Martin.A (Sep 27, 2020)

Recently read that the following, reportedly evidence-based, are the best foods for controlling diabetes: - Fatty fish, Leafy Greens, Avocado, Eggs, Chia Seeds, Beans, Greek Yogurt, Nuts, Broccoli, Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Flaxseeds, Apple Cider Vinegar, Strawberries, Garlic, Squash, Shirataki Noodles.

As it happens, through reading various books and articles, my diet has gradually changed to include all of these bar ACV, Squash and Shirataki Noodles but this is the first time I've found them all recommended in one article. 

Martin


----------



## grovesy (Sep 27, 2020)

Many find  beans problematic. Personally  I would over indulge on nuts but no longer eat as they affect my my IBS. Strawberries I have to limit to a very small amount.
I don't  even know what the noodles are but I no longer eat other noodles.


----------



## Vonny (Sep 27, 2020)

Anitram said:


> Fatty fish, Leafy Greens, Avocado, Eggs, Chia Seeds, Beans, Greek Yogurt, Nuts, Broccoli, Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Flaxseeds, Apple Cider Vinegar, Strawberries, Garlic, Squash, Shirataki Noodles.


Sadly I will eat less than half this list as I really don't like them. Not too keen on leafy greens or broc either but I scarf them down as I know they are good for me. No hope for me!


----------



## grovesy (Sep 27, 2020)

I have very few dislikes, but I have strange relationship with eggs, I will eat for a few weeks than won't touch for months.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 27, 2020)

Siritaki noodles are 'insubstantial' since they are virtually Nil carb, no real taste of their own and so really all about being a 'carrier' for whatever you put on top of, or mix with them without adding shedloads of carbs.


----------



## Vonny (Sep 27, 2020)

@trophywench, sounds a bit like my lo dough pizza bases Jenny; they are just there to park pizza ingredients on and stop them falling off! I may have to try those siritaki noodles, they sound ok


----------



## grovesy (Sep 27, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Siritaki noodles are 'insubstantial' since they are virtually Nil carb, no real taste of their own and so really all about being a 'carrier' for whatever you put on top of, or mix with them without adding shedloads of carbs.


Thanks. I don't  I will be trying.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 27, 2020)

No, I haven't either but just remember them being discussed when they first appeared in mainstream supermarkets.  Some people find them OK and some don't.  I'd only try them if someone offered them as part of a meal in their house - ie free LOL


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 27, 2020)

I use the "Bare Naked" brand of the noodles and find they work well with a stir fry or bolognaise for my low carb diet. Nothing to dislike about them and they bulk out a meal without adding carbs... I am guessing they are high in fibre which has to be a good thing.   
I start the day with a glass of water with a dash of ACV in it every day. 
I think the only one on the list that I haven't knowingly eaten but may be in my mixed seed packet that I have on my breakfast is flaxseed. 
I need to eat oily fish on a more frequent basis. I've never been overly keen on fish but have salmon or sardines or kippers when I do. I need to find a good low carb mackerel recipe that I like. I used to eat it smoked in a salad with apple and sultanas and celery which I quite enjoyed but apple and sultanas don't fit in with my low carb way of eating now.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 27, 2020)

I like smoked mackerel with a normal green salad however either added chopped walnuts or walnut oil as a dressing, goes really really well with it.  Providing you like the taste of walnuts obviously!


----------



## zuludog (Sep 28, 2020)

I eat most of the foods on that list to a greater or lesser extent, but I don't live off them exclusively

Gooseberries or fennel go well with mackerel; or Search Google and YouTube for mackerel recipes, and oily fish recipes. There are loads of references, even if you have to modify them a bit

For something quick and easy I make a stir - fry from frozen stir - fry vegetables mix and fish pie mix
It doesn't have a huge amount of oily fish in it, but there is usually some salmon, and I use olive oil

For a long time I didn't like canned fish like sardines, then I realised that it was the tomato sauce I didn't like, so now I buy it packed in oil or brine

I love avocado but my wife can't stand it, she says it's like eating soap

Beans, lentils, & pulses. I've tried a few times cooking the dried versions but without much success, though I can manage to do the small red lentils, split yellow peas, and soup mix

However, there are quite a few available in cans - chick peas, butter/lima beans, borlotti beans, haricot beans, kidney beans, and probably others. And baked beans are just haricot beans in tomato sauce
Have a browse round supermarket shelves and Asian shops

Besides cans you can get them in cartons, a bit like smaller versions of the cartons of fruit juice
You can also get them in pouches, though these tend to be a bit fancier, and more expensive
Merchant Gourmet is one brand, but there are others


----------



## Inka (Sep 28, 2020)

I eat all of those apart from the ACV and the noodles, which creep me out a bit


----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 28, 2020)

Inka said:


> I eat all of those apart from the ACV and the noodles, which creep me out a bit



Yay! Me too.


----------



## Annemarie (Sep 28, 2020)

So many good suggestions thank you, I’m just about to get breakfast, my worse point of the day. Even oats and milk sends me from green zone up to16 often 17. After reading the above I’m looking at a tin of mackerel but perhaps I’ll leave it in the cupboard. Does anyone have good ideas for breakfast and please don’t say eggs


----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 28, 2020)

Annemarie said:


> So many good suggestions thank you, I’m just about to get breakfast, my worse point of the day. Even oats and milk sends me from green zone up to16 often 17. After reading the above I’m looking at a tin of mackerel but perhaps I’ll leave it in the cupboard. Does anyone have good ideas for breakfast and please don’t say eggs



Everybody I know would basically rather kiss a toad than have what I have for breakfast, but maybe you're the exception, so here goes:

- Bowl with strawberries, walnuts and broken up piece of pumpernickel, plus lots of fresh lemon juice.
- Extra-big soy flat white coffee with ~30g of chia seeds added.

If the pumpernickel is too carby for you, replace with more berries & walnuts, perhaps.

Quick'n'easy & nutritionally tip-top. Plus yummy.


----------



## adrian1der (Sep 28, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I have very few dislikes, but I have strange relationship with eggs, I will eat for a few weeks than won't touch for months.


Strang but I am exactly the same. I go through a phase of loving omelettes and then don't have them for months


----------



## Annemarie (Sep 28, 2020)

Thank you @Eddy Edson, where’s that toad? I like the sound of this! I often have blueberries, Greek yoghurt and crushed walnuts as a desert but not tried as a breakfast. 
My main weakness is coffee, I like it milky (skimmed) and very frequently I try to intersperse decaf but a chemist neighbour as tried to put me off (it’s normal coffee with a chemical added to kill the caffeine) Does anyone think coffee can stimulate blood sugars?


----------



## adrian1der (Sep 28, 2020)

Annemarie said:


> So many good suggestions thank you, I’m just about to get breakfast, my worse point of the day. Even oats and milk sends me from green zone up to16 often 17. After reading the above I’m looking at a tin of mackerel but perhaps I’ll leave it in the cupboard. Does anyone have good ideas for breakfast and please don’t say eggs


I was on blueberries and fat free Greek yoghurt again this morning


----------



## Robin (Sep 28, 2020)

Annemarie said:


> Does anyone think coffee can stimulate blood sugars?


It certainly sends mine up if I have more/stronger than usual. I seem to be able to cope with my usual one cup at home, but a Costa (other brands are available) when I’m out, or an extra at home, and it spikes my blood glucose.


----------



## Annemarie (Sep 28, 2020)

Oh dear, I'll try to cut down. Before all my physical issues I drank black tea, needed low insulin doses (2.5 or 3 nova rapid before a meal then 2.5 of lantus) while I was in a wheelchair I couldn't reach the boiling tap but could access the coffee machine, hence the transfer. I was also very active before. I just had to draw a line, accept the changes as it all happened during lockdown it was on my instinct and not advice. It's taken me 6 months, I've almost doubled the insulin but think I'm getting back on track,some days but on others I stay up between 15-17 all day


----------



## zuludog (Sep 28, 2020)

I've tried blueberries but I don't like them - horrible squelchy little things, they feel like they're already rotten
I like strawberries but often they start to go off before I can finish them all 

At the moment my favourite for breakfast, or a pudding, or a snack is kiwi fruit in natural yogurt, Greek or otherwise


----------



## Annemarie (Sep 28, 2020)

zuludog said:


> I've tried blueberries but I don't like them - horrible squelchy little things, they feel like they're already rotten
> I like strawberries but often they start to go off before I can finish them all
> 
> At the moment my favourite for breakfast, or a pudding, or a snack is kiwi fruit in natural yogurt, Greek or otherwise


Thanks I’ll try kiwi


----------



## silentsquirrel (Sep 28, 2020)

Annemarie said:


> So many good suggestions thank you, I’m just about to get breakfast, my worse point of the day. Even oats and milk sends me from green zone up to16 often 17. After reading the above I’m looking at a tin of mackerel but perhaps I’ll leave it in the cupboard. Does anyone have good ideas for breakfast and please don’t say eggs


I cannot tolerate just porridge and milk, but find the following is - just! -OK for me.  Small amount of oats (25 - 30g), proper oats not instant, cooked in water, after cooking add milled flaxseed (I use Tesco Golden, ground in my ancient Kenwood Chef blender), chopped pecans or walnuts, dessertspoon of double cream and berries.  Serve with whole milk if wanted.


----------



## Annemarie (Sep 28, 2020)

I’ll try kiwi, I do like blueberries but I prefer the frozen ones and they’re much easier to access and store


----------



## grovesy (Sep 28, 2020)

As much as I like blueberries and greek yogurt, when I tried for breakfast it left feeling hungry and needing to snack before lunch.
I don't like frozen berries they are too mushy for me.


----------



## Annemarie (Sep 28, 2020)

That sounds doable, but does it raise your blood sugars?


----------



## Annemarie (Sep 28, 2020)

grovesy said:


> As much as I like blueberries and greek yogurt, when I tried for breakfast it left feeling hungry and needing to snack before lunch.
> I don't like frozen berries they are too mushy for me.


Most of them are but not blueberries on their own. It doesn’t sustain me for long but I’m retired so do go to work. I always have Dextrose tablets with me


----------



## grovesy (Sep 28, 2020)

I don't really wish to try after throwing the mixed ones into food recycling, and I am not sure I have seen blueberries on their own.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Sep 28, 2020)

Annemarie said:


> That sounds doable, but does it raise your blood sugars?


Not sure if that is a reply to my post?  If so, yes, but not massively, within the 2-3 rise after 2 hours.  It may be different for you, you may need to adjust proportions - less oats and berries, more nuts and seeds - until you find a balance that gives you an acceptable rise.


----------



## Perfect10 (Oct 2, 2020)

Never had Chia seeds, what can I do with them besides sprinkling them on food?


----------



## Perfect10 (Oct 3, 2020)

Anitram said:


> If you Google chia seed, lots of chia seed pudding recipes pop up.


Nice, just found a chocolate chia pudding, chia seeds, cocoa, almond milk, vanilla, sweetener - have all these in the kitchen so I will try this tomorrow!


----------

